# Installer Linux sur HD externe bootable



## Onmac (1 Août 2011)

Salut !
J'aimerais installer Linux sur un HD externe et qu'il soit bootable. 
Je n'ai aucune expérience avec Linux. 
Merci de me guider !


----------



## ntx (1 Août 2011)

Si c'est pour bricoler deux-trois trucs sur Linux, une machine virtuelle suffit. Regarde du côté de VirtualBox.


----------



## Onmac (1 Août 2011)

OK merci.
Oui, c'est pour avoir linux sur une clée USB bootable pour 2-3 trucs. Malgré que OS X reste le meilleur OS, je suis intéressé par linux. 
J'ai l'image ISO que j'aimerais installer sur ma clée. Comme on peut facilement installer les système Apple sur des HD externes.

------
J'ai réussi à booter sur le CD. Je te parle en ce moment même de Linux.
Reste plus qu'a l'installer sur mon HD. 
En quel format je dois le formater ? 

A+


----------

